
"The DNA Code" - New Research Shows Life Hardwired in the Universe - rms
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2009/07/the-dna-code-new-research-show-life-hardwired-in-universe.html
======
ZachS
I wonder how this will affect estimates of the Drake equation?

